

Show HN: Chrome extension to unsubscribe from newsletters on Gmail - miquelcamps
http://miquelcamps.tumblr.com/post/33638983591/unsubscribe-newsletters-gmail-extension

======
tiziano88
You can already quickly unsubscribe from undesired newsletters in gmail by
clicking on the small arrow near the sender/receiver contact details and
clicking on the "Unsubscribe from this sender" link. It seems like most (all?)
of the times it sends back an empty email with "UNSUBSCRIBE" as its subject,
which most newsletter mailing system correctly interpret as an unsubscription
request. The approach described in the article is somewhat orthogonal to this,
in that it scans the email for the unsubscribe link, so it's still not
useless, I guess they complement each other.

~~~
eli
The system you describe is using the List-Unsubscribe header, which is
actually formalized in RFC 2369 and (if it exists in the email) seems like a
way better solution than search for a piece of text.

------
chadyj
A lot of ISP's already support a UI for unsubscribing, for example Gmail
[http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2009/07/unsubscribing-made-
eas...](http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2009/07/unsubscribing-made-easy.html).

For more info on how this works check out <http://www.list-unsubscribe.com>

------
patd
You should remove the hl=es parameter in the URL to the Chrome store or
everybody will see the store in Spanish.

------
ck2
Just hit SPAM and google will give you the option to unsubscribe.

~~~
citricsquid
Doesn't the google spam thing affect the global standing of the sender? If
that's the case it's probably the _good internet citizen_ thing to unsubscribe
without marking as spam if it isn't spam, otherwise it's negatively affecting
the deliverability of someone legitimate.

~~~
Evbn
This is a feature. If an email newsletter doesn't have a functioning opt out
(one that works with email address forwarding , I must add), the sender is not
a good internet citizen.

------
gtklocker
Poorly written, does not even work for me.

